# Please help us decide a puppy



## jingyong0815 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for reading. :help:
We are still at searching stage. no particular breeder, no deposit yet

We want start with puppy. we dont have kid yet, but on our agenda. my wife stays at home. so we think its good timing for us to start from puppy. 
(We already talked to local GSD shelter, but got refused because we did not have experience of GSD puppy.:crazy
Ultimately, we want a GSD as a family companion, must be kids friendly. 
we have few questions, we do appreciate if you can share your experience. Thank you 
1. Should I have any concern during wife's pregnancy? Can dog cause any birth defects? 
2. Our house comes with fake grass in backyard, is it bad for dog? 
3. We want a companion dog and kids friendly. so far, we don't have any gender preference. But should I? 
4. any pet med insurance? how much is the cost/year in general? 

Thank you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where are you located at?

No, a dog can not cause birth defects.
Look for the right breeder and they'll pick the right dog so don't worry to much about sex.
I have Healthy Paws, about $40/mth, on my youngest. I"m still paying off the bill for the acl on my oldest. I'll take the 40/mth hit, to me it's money well lost after a $5k bill.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Your perfect dog whether it's a rescue or from a breeder is the one that steals your heart! You'll know pretty quickly who that is.


----------



## jingyong0815 (Apr 16, 2014)

San jose, CA 



Jax08 said:


> Where are you located at?
> 
> No, a dog can not cause birth defects.
> Look for the right breeder and they'll pick the right dog so don't worry to much about sex.
> I have Healthy Paws, about $40/mth, on my youngest. I"m still paying off the bill for the acl on my oldest. I'll take the 40/mth hit, to me it's money well lost after a $5k bill.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you try any of the GSD rescues in California? There are several good ones there.


----------



## jingyong0815 (Apr 16, 2014)

The rejection email from one of the rescues in CA
"We avoid placing GSD's into families with no working dog ownership or training experience. It is too often ends in problems. " 




Jax08 said:


> Did you try any of the GSD rescues in California? There are several good ones there.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Try another rescue. some of them are very stringent on things. That one is stupid. There is always a dog in rescue that will be great for a first time owner.

There are a lot of GSD's in the shelters in certain parts of California. Look on petfinder.

So in the meantime, if you do want to go with a breeder...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

and you might want to watch this thread
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...14-northern-california-breeder-referrals.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ease-help-me-find-reputable-gsd-breeders.html


----------



## EazyEandME (Apr 14, 2015)

I've never heard of dogs causing birth defects

I don't think gender is important except personality or temperment should be more important.

Fake grass? Not sure about this. 

I would make sure you have a dog that is obedient and docile, friendly before you have a baby. Whether you get it this way, or you train the dog to be this way. The last thing you want is a dog jumping or mouthing your pregnant wife or your newborn baby. This is probably what I would be the most concerned about, but that is just my opinion. You have to find what is right for your family.

Since you have never had a gsd, have you considered fostering through a rescue? This is what I have been doing and it has helped me learn a lot about gsd's and get some hands on experience.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I have heard of no hybred dog/humans so therefore no birthdefects in the same.

If you can get rid of the artificial turf and go with real turf that would be better.

No need for gender preference in the pup. Find a breeder you like whose dogs have health clearances. Talk to them about getting a pup - about what you want out of the pup, etc. Then the breeder will let you know what is available that would be a good match.

We all have our first dog at some time. So good luck with your soon-to-be first pup!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would keep the fake grass as long as it drains. I was going to get that myself with several dogs but the price was extremely high-like $50000 plus. If you put it in you know the warranty, if you didn't then it might need to be replaced eventually.


Try other rescues. You can look into shelters to, but they might not have all info about kids.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

middleofnowhere said:


> I have heard of no hybred dog/humans so therefore no birthdefects in the same.


I suspect the question was somehow related to cats and the OP got confused on dogs.
Pregnancy and Toxoplasmosis : The Humane Society of the United States


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I would love to have fake turf in my yard. Actually it is pet safe just very expensive.


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

I seem to have some vague memory that if you are pregnant you need to take extra precautions if you are applying Frontline to your dog. Other than that not aware of any issues. 

My wife got pregnant and had two children while we had a dog. No apparent ill effects - other than general moodiness, a bottomless appetite and the ability to sleep until noon when they were teenagers.


----------



## zudnic (May 23, 2015)

A good breeder will select a puppy for you. They'll usually let you chose by sex preference only. The only time a breeder should allow a client to select a puppy is if the client has experience. The pup I'm getting, I told them what I wanted, what I'm planning for the dog. They've selected one that fits my requirements. 

A dog should be trained, especially if its around children. 

I'm anti-children. Don't need nor want one. So have no clue about birth defects. Not something that I've researched 

I've herd on other forums the fake grass can smell if it doesn't drain properly. Think you need to clean it as well. 

I did look on Petfinder was considering a rescue. The biggest rescue in my area only adopts out to GSD experienced homes. Their other requirements made me say forget them! I know rescue's want the best homes for their dogs, some however are ridiculous!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

At the risk of starting a flame war....King Shepards and Shilos's are "targeted" at people that "think" they want a GSD but are not sure???

WL dogs are my personal perference but if KIds and or other dogs are to be involed, if you work with a good breeder or rescue in persuit of a "real" GSD, at the top of the list should be "Temperment."


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> At the risk of starting a flame war....King Shepards and Shilos's are "targeted" at people that "think" they want a GSD but are not sure???
> 
> WL dogs are my personal perference but if KIds and or other dogs are to be involed, if you work with a good breeder or rescue in persuit of a "real" GSD, at the top of the list should be "Temperment."


What's the difference in a king shepherd besides the size ? I been wanting to know this


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

ILoveBella478 said:


> What's the difference in a king shepherd besides the size ? I been wanting to know this


Aww crap!!! 

"Temperment" as I would describe it! A lab in a GSD "shell." 

Not a bad thing in my view depending on "Your needs!" "king shepard" or a "Shilo" dogs "designed" to be family pets..that is there job!

Not everyone wants or needs a "real" GSD! There are lots of "people" freindly GSD's out there but I have not met one nor do I have no!

Safe is the best "I" could do and I'm happy with that with my GSD WL OS dog! 

So yeah "I" have to meet more dogs! Just letting you know those dogs (listed) are out there also!


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

My pup father is 135 pounds now and her mother is 92 pounds does this mean she comes from a OS line ? Does this explain why she's friendly? Or am I that good of a parents ? Lol The reason I ask I used to baby sit another shepherd normal size and she wasn't friendly to strangers at all she ran from them and bark at them even little babies she didn't like. While my shepherd wags her tails and she sits when the kids walk up and let's them rub her and she licks them the temperaments are totally different. They're both 6 months old


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ILoveBella478 said:


> What's the difference in a king shepherd besides the size ? I been wanting to know this


A King Shepherd is NOT a German Shepherd. Other breeds were mixed in to create a larger dog with a mild temperament. Same for the Shilohs.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> ILoveBella478 said:
> 
> 
> > What's the difference in a king shepherd besides the size ? I been wanting to know this
> ...


So how big do the king shepherd get


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ILoveBella478 said:


> So how big do the king shepherd get


I don't know. I own German Shepherds. You can most likely look that all up easily enough.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

ILoveBella478 said:


> My pup father is 135 pounds now and her mother is 92 pounds does this mean she comes from a OS line ? Does this explain why she's friendly? Or am I that good of a parents ? Lol The reason I ask I used to baby sit another shepherd normal size and she wasn't friendly to strangers at all she ran from them and bark at them even little babies she didn't like. While my shepherd wags her tails and she sits when the kids walk up and let's them rub her and she licks them the temperaments are totally different. They're both 6 months old


I think I was pretty clear in saying a "Shilo or a King Shepard" is "not" a GSD!?? They look like them but are not! 

Not an expert here but at 92 lbs that could easily be a OS GSD. But at a dog that "looks" like a GSD and weights 135??? Nope that "has" to be a King Shepard!

The normal size dog that is "not to crazy" about people??Sounds like an actual GSD with faulty temperament??

The 135 lb'er not an expert here but in my view that "has" to be a King Shepard! 

My guy is a GSD and he is OS, at 116, 50% out of spec on size. 135 lbs would be a Hugh freaking dog!!! That has to be a "King Shepard in my view. Sounds like a nice dog. 

If one is looking for a "working dog" then either of these two derivatives would be a disappointment!

If one is looking for a family pet??? Size does not matter! They are not my thing but I do think they are kinda cool!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Didn't Bella come with any type of papers?
In my pov I don't like super giant dogs. I feel like they're more prone to HD or other health related issues, plus they are more harder to handle. I do agree that the Shiloh & King Shepherd is like a golden in a GSD's body. I don't think Bella has king or Shiloh in her, those two breeds usually have a longer/plushier coat. Well at least the ones I've seen so I could be wrong..


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Bella67 said:


> Didn't Bella come with any type of papers?
> In my pov I don't like super giant dogs. I feel like they're more prone to HD or other health related issues, plus they are more harder to handle. I do agree that the Shiloh & King Shepherd is like a golden in a GSD's body. I don't think Bella has king or Shiloh in her, those two breeds usually have a longer/plushier coat. Well at least the ones I've seen so I could be wrong..


She came with shot records and CKC paper that's it is there anything else I should've got ?? and the breeder said HD doesn't run on the mother side or father side but I plan getting her hips x-rayed every six months just to be on the safe side


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> Didn't Bella come with any type of papers?
> In my pov I don't like super giant dogs. I feel like they're more prone to HD or other health related issues, plus they are more harder to handle. I do agree that the Shiloh & King Shepherd is like a golden in a GSD's body. I don't think Bella has king or Shiloh in her, those two breeds usually have a longer/plushier coat. Well at least the ones I've seen so I could be wrong..


Nope going further and further afield as it were!

I have not seen the dog in question?? If you have you are in a superior position to me in this case! 

The OP stated no preference in "type" of GSD she was looking for??

Folks that want a GSD are not going to be swayed by a Shilo or a King! Some folks simply want a dog "*THAT LOOKS LIKE A GSD,*" that is not a crime in my book??

My preference is not important. I merely let folks know that such dogs exist!

Every dog regardless of size needs to have rules, discipline and boundaries!

Size is not a factor, we don't need more "real" "GSD" failures, in rescue when another "Breed" my be a better solution for "some" people.

I just have a problem "hiding" information from folks...kinda the way I roll!

Boxer thing maybe??


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

ILoveBella478 said:


> *My pup father is 135 pounds now and her mother is 92 pounds does this mean she comes from a OS line* ? Does this explain why she's friendly? Or am I that good of a parents ? Lol The reason I ask I used to baby sit another shepherd normal size and she wasn't friendly to strangers at all she ran from them and bark at them even little babies she didn't like. While my shepherd wags her tails and she sits when the kids walk up and let's them rub her and she licks them the temperaments are totally different. They're both 6 months old


 Bella I feel a need to comment on this. 
Unless you weighed the dogs yourself, be skeptical. It has come to my attention over the years that people, for what ever strange reason, have no concept of what dogs actually weigh. I had a neighbor years ago who claimed his perfectly normal Rott weighed 200lbs, I had a neighbor not to long ago who's little Pitt weighed 160lbs. You posted pics of Bella's parents a while back and they looked normal, perhaps a bit OS.
If you look at the pic of Sabs and Shadow, in that photo Sabi weighed 90lbs and she was fat. Her working weight was 82lbs.
Chip is correct. 135lbs is a HUGE dog. 
Also correct that a GSD that barks and runs away has a poor temperament.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sabis mom said:


> ILoveBella478 said:
> 
> 
> > *My pup father is 135 pounds now and her mother is 92 pounds does this mean she comes from a OS line* ? Does this explain why she's friendly? Or am I that good of a parents
> ...


I've posted a pic of her mother I only seen the father through pictures never in person because he belongs to the breeders son when I went and saw the mother there's not doubt in my mind she was 92# **** she might be even bigger than that. I thought that was huge I can't even imagine a 135 pound shepherd I don't want bella that big im fine with 70-80 pounds


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

It's not my puppy who barks and runs away it's my friend. My bella loves everybody


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

ILoveBella478 said:


> It's not my puppy who barks and runs away it's my friend. My bella loves everybody


Hmmm sounds like multiple trains of thoughts are going on?? 

"Your" dog is not under attack here?? I 'thought" you said you have "seen" the dog in question???

That is the dog I was addressing not yours!


----------

